# Montrose Colorado



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

Anybody out there live or has lived in Montrose? Looking to move there, have a great job lined up....just wondering if there are any skier, mt. bike, dirt biker, boater types in town.


----------



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

*Cool town*

Mo-town is getting better and better! Decently close to a lot of great paddling, and a new, in-town 6-feature whitewater park will be completed in May. Awesome dirtbiking virtually in-town. Lots of good mt. biking and climbing close by. Low cost of living. If you have a good-paying job lined up, sounds like a no brainer to me! I know there are definitely plenty of people in Motown that dirt bike and climb, and at least a few who paddle. Now I feel like I should move there. Good luck!


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

If you have a great job lined up, then Montrose is awesome. Hard part is the job.

For Boating, we have the Uncompahgre running through town which is okay, and getting better with the water park. We about as close as it gets to Gunny Gorge. For booze cruise, the Gunnison from Pleasure Park to Whitewater can be run. Less than 2 hours to Westwater or Ruby Horsethief. Couple hours from the Arkansas. When San Miguel is running, it is less than an hour away. Lots of good stuff and many boaters around.

For Skiing, it is the bedroom community and airport for Telluride. It is a couple hours to Crested Butte. 

Mountain biking, yeah. Plenty nearby. Not far to Kokapelli trail. Good stuff around Fruita an hour away, and a bit over two hours to Moab.

Quite a bit of dirt biking around Peach Valley, although I don't do much to know about it.

Horsefly Brewing Company or Colorado Boy for good local microbrews. 

Hard part is a good job to support the life, but if you have the option for that, then go for it!

Some boater folks from the area to be found at Western Colorado Rafting on Facebook.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

There are plenty of skier, mtn. biker, dirt biker, and boater type people in MoTown. I think you can get to world class anything within an hour of here (maybe not surfing). There is now good mountain biking 20 minutes away and the WW park should be good to go this spring.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

We own a ranch in western Montrose County and there's great elk and deer hunting around there if you're into that. Good boating nearby on the Dolores, Westwater Canyon, etc. as well. You'll find plenty of outdoor action around there....


----------



## smithflyfisher (Mar 8, 2011)

I second what has already been posted in this thread. Montrose is making good efforts to improve their recreational resources in town as well as out of town. There are tons of folks here who are out biking, paddling, fishing, hiking, climbing all spring, summer, and fall. Plus, when you meet up with new people on the trail, river, slopes, or wherever, they are always up for chats, advice on good local spots, and the like. Pretty laid back here, really.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

smithflyfisher said:


> I second what has already been posted in this thread. Montrose is making good efforts to improve their recreational resources in town as well as out of town. There are tons of folks here who are out biking, paddling, fishing, hiking, climbing all spring, summer, and fall. Plus, when you meet up with new people on the trail, river, slopes, or wherever, they are always up for chats, advice on good local spots, and the like. Pretty laid back here, really.



Keep talking it up that'll change...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## smithflyfisher (Mar 8, 2011)

mkashzg said:


> Keep talking it up that'll change...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


mebbe, mebbe not.


----------



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

*Got the Job*

I'm moving to Montrose!!!

Got a sweet job with WAPA....my husbands a teacher...

We both like to ski...backcountry is our favorite, boat, and mt. bike...a lot!!

Can't wait to get to know the area even more!!


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome to the western slope. I think you will find lots of close outdoor treasures to be had in this area. I have managed to get a good list of local kayakers and keep good info on all our best close river runs; including the best flows for each. Most of our group is an older bunch so we do mostly class III but keep it lively with harder class III. I kinda organize most of our runs by calling everyone to see who wants to run what!! Also have several good contacts who know the mountainbiking circuit real well. Give me jingle at 970-497-6512 to keep in touch, Gunther!!


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

M wave


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Don't forget about the Taylor....Dam release, most years you can run it into or even through September. You can be from Montrose to the put-in in probably 90 minutes. 

Plus, while the season is much shorter, the Lake Fork isn't that far away either, nor is Anthracite Creek, which is underrated in my opinion.

And here's a shoutout to Gunther. That guy and his energy will put 20 year olds to shame! He'll get you out and motivated!


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

gunnerman said:


> Welcome to the western slope. I think you will find lots of close outdoor treasures to be had in this area. I have managed to get a good list of local kayakers and keep good info on all our best close river runs; including the best flows for each. Most of our group is an older bunch so we do mostly class III but keep it lively with harder class III. I kinda organize most of our runs by calling everyone to see who wants to run what!! Also have several good contacts who know the mountainbiking circuit real well. Give me jingle at 970-497-6512 to keep in touch, Gunther!!


Hey Gunnerman,

Would you put me on your list? We may know each other already, I guess. I've been in Motown since 99 but I mostly fish. I've got an IK but it didn't go in the water too much until recently (mostly with new waterpark). I haven't been in a hardshell for years but I'm thinking about trying it out again.

Ken W
970 two seven five 2100


----------

